# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Dropping off a tad

## Ron

One of the great things with these frogs is their tadpole depositing.  I don't usually catch them this close to actual deposition, though, and thought it was worth sharing.

----------


## John Clare

Awesome photo Ron.  Are those yellow-bellies?

----------


## Ebony

That's so cool Ron, How does the tadpole hang on to Mum?

----------


## John Clare

It's Dad actually.  Dad does all the care in dart frogs.  In some species Mom will provide infertile eggs for the tadpoles to eat but usually only with male coaxing.

----------


## Ron

> Awesome photo Ron. Are those yellow-bellies?


Thanks John.  That is actually a pumilio from Chiriqui Grande, a small village on the mainland part of the Bocas del Toro.  The frogs that came in as "yellow-bellies" are from the island Cayo de Agua...I'll try to get some shots of them as well.

----------


## Ebony

That's cool, way to go Dad :Big Grin: . Is it only in captivity that the male is seen to transport the eggs? I'm curious to know how he carries the tadpole. Does the adult secret some kind of substance so the tadpole sticks while being transported? sorry if I'm being a pain but I could not find my answer when looking it up.

----------


## Ron

> Is it only in captivity that the male is seen to transport the eggs?


No, this is standar behavior that is exhibited in the wild. Here is a decent video about _O. pumilio_ (although the narrator incorrectly explains that the female carries the tad): YouTube - Strawberry Poison Dart Frog




> I'm curious to know how he carries the tadpole. Does the adult secret some kind of substance so the tadpole sticks while being transported?


I'm not sure if they've actually determined what enables this...I think just the tadpoles ability to use its mouth, and perhaps the 'suction' created by the thin layer of water on the frog and the tadpole, allows for them to stay on the frog's back. It's pretty effective: some report adult frogs carting tads around for a couple days before finding a deposition site suitable enough.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for posting that Ron.

----------


## Tom

Very interesting. I hope the tad does alright.

----------


## Ebony

Fascinating, thanks Ron for posting that. I had a search on the net about them and the two sites, one being Wikipedia, say the female transports the tadpole as well. One site said that in captivity the male has been found to transport the Tadpole. You should put them right :Wink: . You Guys really know your stuff. It just goes to show how amazing our gorgeous frogs in the world really are. Thanks again Ron :Smile:

----------


## Mike

In my Ranitomeya species it has always been the male that transports the tadpole but with my O. pumilio pair (solarte) it is always my female.

----------

